
Open Data UK – how it could be made more practical and beneficial? - sophiamelos
http://www.opendatamanager.com/product/odm/auth/options
======
timthorn
How could it be made more practical? Don't trap my back button! (on my phone,
I couldn't return to HN via back, just to the front page of your site)

